# Security!



## eddie (Apr 20, 2016)

I wanted to discuss online safety. Its not sexy, its not fun, but it is a necessary evil for the things that we do. Some things might be over the top for some people, but somebody might need it. I have no idea if this has been discussed in a specific thread, but i am hoping to put my educational ideas out there and to get positive feed back so that I may fine tune my own level of knowledge....

Lets start with VPNs, if u don't know what it or anything else we discuss is, then google it, there is huge amounts of information out there on everything we are going to discuss. What is a good vpn service? well a bad vpn provider is any provider that collects personal information in my opinion.... but some people might just need a vpn to bypass a firewall at work, so the gathering of information might not be important to that person... but for others that need their privacy there are 2 providers that I am aware of that do not collect personal information, one is privateinernetaccess and all they need is an email address and bitcoin and your good to go. Another is Mullvad and all they need is bitcoin and your good to go. 

Why is it important for vpn's not to collect information on you? Because they will hand over anything the government tells them too. So the trick is to not have any information to hand over in the first place. PIA is located in the states so it is very important for them to not have any information on hand. Mullvad is in sweden I believe. So being out of a certain jurisdiction does help. 

I heard a long time ago that everything that was ever sent that was encrypted was saved while things that were unencrypted had a shelf life. Not sure what the shelf life is or if this is even true, but its just from somebody that I know that is quite learned in this subject so this is how I attack the email problem. On a side note, a replicable quantum computer has been developed by MIT or some other ivy league school that has made all PGP encryption irrelevant. So dont think your invincible just because everything is encrypted. 

How to get an anonymous email a truly anonymous email. There are a few methods. One is to use 10minutemail.com as your back up email, when you go sign up for google or hotmail. Your IP address is still vulnerable so you would have to do this on a public computer some where if IP leakage is important to you, and you would have to check this email on public computers too, so this is not very practical but it works.

Another way is to get a prepaid smart phone and simply create a new email with out signing into ur home wifi, just use the data. 

There are many anonymous emails on the tor network that will allow for anonymous registration some are free and some you must pay in bitcoin. this is the most practical way if you want to use that email while you are at home.

Tor is another useful tool in staying anonymous when you are browsing and interacting on the web. You can download Tor from their site. Having Tor does not make you 100% anonymous either, there are rules that you must follow to insure that your IP is leaked. For example, you shouldn't maximize the browser page, because the get_size() function or some sh*t in the coding causes your IP to possibly leak. It is also very important to keep this browser bundle up to date. Just read tips on their webpage and they will tell you what to do and not do to make sure you stay safe. O yeah Tor can be downloaded to android and iphone.

Messaging I believe is another important aspect amongst your inner circles. There is the tried and tested prepaids that most people use to insure anonymous texting, but what are the other ways of messaging?

If you are on the Tor network there is bit-messaging that is fully encrypted messaging. There are also messaging apps when you download tor onto your phone that are an option to download. Not sure what they are at this moment. There is also a company called silent circle that developed the blackphone and they also have a messaging app that encrypts messages between them. I know they do store some information as in what they store Im not sure. If anybody has experience with silent circle's black phone please let us know. Wickr is another encryption messaging app that does not save any information on their users. It is like snap-chat but with military grade encryption. The locations and messages are not saved by wickr, if anybody knows different then please let us know.

Bitcoins is a must to becoming anonymous and if you are going to be purchasing anything online, it's gotta be with bitcoins. Cc's and wire transfers are all traceable. Even if you are small time and just ordering yourself personals. Bitcoin is pseudoanonymous and with the right steps can be made totally anonymous. This might be too much for some people, but for the people that can't afford to have that information leaked such as peyton manning, bitcoins would have saved his ass, well at least helped. 

That should cover it, if anybody has any input please dont lurk. If I am wrong please correct any information. The only way to be truly underground is to go dark and the more of us that are dark the better. In my oh so humble opinion.


----------



## 7 iron (Apr 21, 2016)

Please let us know ? Who is US ? Why so addimate about Bitcoin ??? Sounds like a sales pitch !!!


----------



## eddie (Apr 21, 2016)

us as in people interested in security, no sales pitch, and addimate on bitcoin? well if we're talking about moving about freely on the internet, you need bitcoin to purchase services dont you? no point in using your credit card and having it lead back to you


----------



## 7 iron (Apr 21, 2016)

Sorry I call bullshit , if the consumer wants to use money gram , western union , or grandmas check book who gives a **** ? Not your problem


----------



## 7 iron (Apr 21, 2016)

Well I take that back , IF you are a source I can understand your post !! If you are not a source I don't see why you would give two ****s ???


----------



## eddie (Apr 21, 2016)

what? im just discussing the services to staying anonymous and bitcoins is the only way to purchase those vpns or email services with out it leading back to you. and i just happen to add even if ur just buying personals, doesnt mean im advertising anything. And who gives a ****? Not sure just read some threads on here talking about email and hushmail and what not, so I thought it would be a good idea on a thread. Thats it


----------



## eddie (Apr 21, 2016)

yes i agree, some people dont need all this, but some might


----------



## strongbow (Apr 21, 2016)

.......................................................................................................


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 21, 2016)

Security only works when both sides are using it, to say a source needs security while the buyers dont is a silly thing to recommend.  

Silent Circle only works when BOTH parties have the black phone, and even then based on this past weeks 60 minutes episode on hacking phones, anyone with the hacking abilities and your cell number can capture all your phone activities.....Again all they need is your telephone number, nothing more.....


----------



## gh0st (Apr 21, 2016)

depends what levels of security your talking about also
if you are doing illegal sh8t online thats a whole dif level of security
if u just want to surf anonymously and run a proxy or some othe virtual serivce or something so hackers cant hack in to your signal while using public wifi thats dif

imo unless you a comp genius or know one.....your never really 100% secure
the govt will do illagel sh8t and hack whatever if they really want to find u.....just my thoughts


----------



## eddie (Apr 21, 2016)

thanks for the article, i think proper behavior is the most important thing when it comes to staying anonymous, cant act a fool on social media. Just gives them more dots to connect


----------



## eddie (Apr 21, 2016)

it does take two to tango.... is it possible to buy blackphones anonymously?.... blackberry automatically encrypts all in coming email, and last i checked nobody has rooted a blackberry, but denmark police had an article that stated that they had a way to read blackberry emails....


----------



## eddie (Apr 21, 2016)

yeah if they want u they will put in the resources to get u, dreadpirateroberts was able to hide his identity until they found a forum post that linked to him and a couple of other mistakes that put the nail in his coffin


----------



## eddie (May 27, 2016)

So a new way for police to track ip addresses of PC wickr users... dang it .. i didn;t find the article, ill get better at this I swear...... so wickr doesnt keep track of people using their servers so that they dont have logs to turn into the police, well i read that the police can get a warrant to watch the servers in real time to see who accessed the servers at the time of the conversation taking place at the same time as the undercover.... and if there are not many wickr users in that area at that time, they can pinpoint you,....  so basically wickr pc and any devices using private wifi could be leaking there ip addresses and not even know it.... I hope this help guys be more careful!


----------

